# Neuer PC Empfehlungen



## Blackroxx (17. Januar 2014)

Schönen guten Abend liebe Forenmitglieder 

Nach einer ganzen Zeit des sparens habe ich endlich beschlossen mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen 
Das Budget für diesen PC liegt bei 2000€ und für dieses Geld würde ich gerne einen PC haben der wirklich für die nächsten paar Jahre (3-4) ausgesorgt hat. 
Das heißt ich möchte in diesen 2000€ wirklich das Beste was ich für dieses Geld bekommen kann auch wenn das für manche etwas Extravagent erscheint so bin ich nunmal und ich würde auch gerne den PC etwa in diesem Preissegment angesiedelt lassen und dann aber auch wirklich etwas langelebiges bekommen.
Dieser PC word zum spielen und für Freizeitzwecke benutzt z.B zeichne ich gerne mit meinem Bamboo Pen & Touch und habe leider gemerkt das mein Alter PC dafür nun doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist.
Zu dem Thema spiele Spielen ich möchte wirklich nur auf den höchsten einstellungen spielen für die nächsten Jahre deswegen habe ich auch etwas mehr angespart  
Ich habe mir auch schonmal einen PC zusammengestellt welcher dann in etwa so aussieht 

https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=7348{12}14784{53}14990{1}16950{6}16434{29}17622{5}17800{2}1277{3}199{15}65{13}15698{17}7220{4}13844{24}843{32}2248{9}107{8}130{16}10888{33}3684{7}15052{30}15102{31}15066{27}475{47}8020&XTCsid=dum6bug8qn0bj4m0lomldlbrq7&cart_change=true#upgrades

Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert bzw es ist erlaubt hier Links zu Posten denn falls nicht hier die Daten des PCs 

Intel® Core™ i7-4770K, *4× 3500 MHz*, Turbo Boost 2.0 Technologie mit bis zu *3900 MHz*   CPU-Kühler: 
 HeatPipe-Kühler Scythe® Katana 3 (SCKTN-3000)   1. Festplatte: 
*SSD 120 GB* Samsung 840 EVO (540 MB/s lesen | 410 MB/s schreiben)   2. Festplatte: 
 2000 GB SATA, Seagate®/Western Digital®   Speicher: 
 16384 MB DDR3-RAM, 1866 MHz, Crucial® Ballistix™ Tactical (BLT4G3D1869DT1TX0CEU)   Grafik: 
*Gainward GeForce® GTX 780 Ti*, 3072 MB GDDR5, *2× DVI*, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 3.0, DirectX® 11, inklusive NVIDIA® *GeForce Experience™*   Mainboard: 
 MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, Sockel 1150, Intel® Z87 Chipset, *6× SATA III (6 GBit/s)*, 1× mSATA 6 GBit/s, RAID support, *4× USB 3.0*, 2× USB 2.0, 2× Front-USB, 3× PCIe X16 (@X16, X8/X8, X8/X4/X4), 4× PCIe X1, 1× PS/2 (Combo Port), ALC1150 7.1 Sound (HD-Audio)   opt. Laufwerk: 
 24× Samsung Multiformat DVD-Brenner (CD-R, CD-RW, DVD±R, DVD±RW, DVD R9 (DL))   Netzwerk: 
 10/100/1000 MBit/s Killer™ E2205 Ethernet LAN, DSL fähig   Sound: 
 integrierter OnBoard 7.1 Controller ALC1150 , HD-Audio (6× analog, 1× S/PDIF-Out optical)   Gehäuse: 
 Sharkoon T9 Green, Gehäusefarbe schwarz, Beleuchtung und LEDs in grün, Frontblende im Mesh-Design, Seitenfenster   Netzteil: 
 850 Watt XFX Core Edition PRO Netzteil, 80 PLUS® Bronze zertifiziert   Extras: 
 Gutschein für einen digitalen Download des PC-Spiels *Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag*   Betriebssystem: 
*Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64Bit* (vorinstalliert und inkl. Installations-DVD), inkl. Service Pack 1   Software: 
 Microsoft® Live Essentials
*Norton™ Internet Security * (inkl. 30 Tage Updates)


Statt Windows 7 werde ich mir Windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit dazukaufen oder ist das nicht so gut für meine Zwecke wie Windows 7 ? 
Desweiteren brauche ich denke ich auch keine gute Soundkarte da ich meinen Sound über ein HDMI und Av-Receiver wiedergebe oder sehe ich da etwas Falsch ? 
Noch eine Frage zur 2. Festplatte vom Link ich habe die auswahl zwischen einer SSHD 2TB platte oder einer normalen 3TB Platte welche würdet ihr bevorzugen bzw merkt man den unterschied spürbar ? da dies meine erste SSD und bzw SSHD wird bin ich da nicht so bewandert  
Meine nächste Frage wäre das Gehäuse 
Ist das Sharkoon T9 für diesen Aufbau in Ordnung oder würdet ihr ein anderes Gehäuse aus Platz technischen gründen benutzen ? 
Ich habe mir noch das Bitfenix Shinobi angeschaut welches mir auch gefällt auf die anderen habe ich leider noch nicht wirklich einen Blick geworfen ^^ 
Weiterhin bin ich auch ziemlich von Intel und Nvidia überzeugt ich meine ich hatte noch nichts von AMD und ich bin bis jetzt auch immer ziemlich gut mit Intel und Nvidia gefahren deswegen würde ich auch gerne dabei bleiben insowfern es nicht wirklich drastische Leistungsunterschiede gibt.
Das Laufwerk ändert sich leider bei Verlinkung immer wieder aber ich wollte eigentlich zu dem Bluray Laufwerk von ASUS BC 12D1ST greifen. 
Und als letzte Frage wieviele Festplatten bekomme ich in dieses Gehäuse mit dem angegebenen 850W Netzteil ? habe nämlich noch 2 in meinen jetzigen PC von dem ich gerne ZUMINDEST die Daten retten würde und falls möglich gleich mit an den neuen PC dranhänge. 

Das war es erstmal von meiner Seite ich hoffe ihr könnt euch das System mal anschauen und evntuell Meinungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kritik äußern damit ich mir bald einen neuen PC kaufen kann  

Ps. Die Grafikkarte sollte schon ordentlich was draufhaben da ich in Zukunft plane mir eventuell auch al einen Monitor mit der Auflösung 2560 x 1440 zu holen und auch auf diesem sollte natürlich alles in den höchsten Auflösungen laufen sofern ich das ganze nicht überschätze  

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch noch einen schönen Abend und freue mich schon auf eure Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2014)

2000€ rauszuhauen in der Hoffnung, dass der PC 4 Jahre hält, ist eher unklug. Ein PC für 1000-1200€ ist kaum schwächer, und dann rüstet man eben vlt in 2 Jahren mal mit einer Grafikkarte für dann 250-400€ nach und hat erneut 2 Jahre Ruhe. 4 Jahre aber "hält" erfahrungsgemäß auch eine "High End"-Karte nicht auf einem Niveau, das sich jemand mit so einem Budget vermutlich erhofft 

Als Grafikarte wäre als oberste Grenze an sich eine AMD R9 290 zu empfehlen - die gibt es mit ruhiger Kühlung für ca 400€, und die ist schneller als eine teurere GTX 780. Die GTX 780 Ti ist lediglich ca 10% schneller, auch bei höherer Auflösung als FullHD. Und bei AMD könnte Mantle im Zukunft eine Rolle spielen, dann wäre die wohl sogar schneller als eine GTX 780 Ti in Spielen, die Mantle nutzen. Du solltest da echt das "Versteifen" auf Nvidia überdenken, zumal es mit Nvidia-Karten/Treibern nicht weniger Probleme gibt als bei AMD, da haben BEIDE immer mal irgendwelche Problemfälle.

Ich persönlich würde sogar nur eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 nehmen und dann halt früher aufrüsten, als es mit einer R9 290 nötig wäre. Die R9 290 wäre ca 25% schneller. 

Zum Rest: wenn Du auch übertakten willst, ist das okay, aber ich würde einen etwas besseren CPU-Kühler nehmen. Ohne Übertaktung reicht ein Board für 80€, ein Intel Xeon E3-1230v e3 (fast identisch zum i7-4770, aber günstiger) und der Katana gut aus.

Das Gehäuse ist gut und bietet auch genug Platz, das Shinobi wäre aber auch gut - ist Geschmackssache. Beim T9 wäre ein Grafikkarte länger als 30cm allerdings zu lang, beim Shinobi sind 2cm mehr Platz.

Das Netzteil ist viel zu viel, außer du willst gleich ZWEI GTX 780 Ti betreiben  

16GB RAM wirst Du auf absehbare Zeit nicht brauchen, noch nicht mal 8GB sind bislang nötig, aber da "man" halt wegen Dualchannel eher 2 gleichgroße Riegel nimmt und etwas mehr als 4GB wiederum doch etwas bringt, nimmt "man" halt 2x4GB= 8GB.


Wegen der Festplatten: da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, du kannst die Festplatten ja auch einfach für den Datentransfer kurz anschließen, ohne sie richtig einbauen zu müssen. Falls Du die dauerhaft drinbehalten willst: mehr als 3 Festplatten INSGESAMT würde ich nicht einbauen, da würd ich die alten lieber verkaufen und eine zweite große neue nehmen. Ins Shinobi würden bis zu 8 Festplatten reinpassen, ins T9 theoretisch auch, allerdings sind nur 3 Plätze für 3,5 Zoll vorbereitet, aber es gibt noch viele 5 1/4-Zoll-Plätze, wo du per Adapterrahmen auch Festplatten einbauen könntest.


Wenn ich meinen Vorschlag selber mal grob überschlage beim selber zusammenstellen:
i7-4770k => 290€
Board => 120€
RAM 8GB => 70€
AMD R9 290 => 400€
Gehäuse => 50€
 gutes und ausreichendes Netzteil => 70€
 SSD 120GB => 80€
 Festplatte 2TB => 80€
 DVD-LW => 20€

 Das sind 1180€, ohne Übertakten mit dem Xeon sogar eher 1100€, und der PC wäre echt nur die ca 10% schwächer als der mit der GTX 780 Ti.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo 

Eines muss dir klar sein: Wenn du einen PC für die Hälfte oder sogar 2/3 kaufst, ist der immer noch absolutes High End. Das fesparte Geld kannst du dann in 2-3 Jahren in ein Grafikkartenupdate stecken, hast dann einen PC, der besser ist als der jetzige und immer noch Geld über. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn aus -ich unterstelle mal- Faulheit einmal so viel Geld auszugeben. Denn wenn du einfach dauerhaft einen wirklichwn Top Mega Highend Rechner haben wolltest, würdest du mit dem auch in 4 Jahren unglücklich sein. Im Oberen Preissegment lohnt sich der Mehrpreis kaum noch zu günstigerer Hardware.

So oder so: 
Netzteil: Absolut überdimensioniert, selbst für einen 2000€ PC. 550W eines Markenherstellers reichen aus. 
RAM: 1600Mhz ist die Spezifizierung, die Intel empfiehlt, schnelleres bringt nichts. Dann sollte es noch 1,5V haben. Und zum Spielen reichen 8 GB dreimal aus, 16GB ist bei den aktuell sehr hohen RAM Preisen unnötig und nicht gut angelegtes Geld.
Grafikkarte: Beim Prozessor gebe ich dir zwar Recht, dass Intel im Moment Top ist, bei den Grafikkarten lohnt sich dann aber der Blick zu AMD: Für 400€ ist die R9 290 ohne x grade ein "Preis/Leistungs Tipp" Die ist schneller als eine 780, aber etwas langsamer als eine 780Ti, dafür aber auch viel günstiger.
Prozessor: En i7 ist ok, klar würde ein i5 auch reichen, aber der i7 ist zumindest ABSEITS von Spielen seinen Aufpreis wert. Also in Videobearbeitung und so.
Festplatte: SSD macht sinn, SSHD eher nicht. Erstens merkt man den Unterschied kaum und zweitens hast du ja eh eine SSD, die groß genug ist für Programme und das System, vll sogar für das ein oder andere Spiel. Nur wegen der SSHD ein TB Speicherplatz verlieren macht keinen Sinn.
Das Shinobi ist auf alle Fälle bewährt und geräumig.

Generell könnte es sein, dass du bei Händlern wie Hardwareversand billiger wegkommst. Die bauen auch für 20€ zusammen. Diese Vorschlag PCs sind meistens ganz ok im Preis, solange man sie unverändert lässt. Will man bessere Hardware, ist der Aufschlag oft viel zu teuer.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Blackroxx (17. Januar 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten  
Ich nehme eure Ratschläge gerne entgegen würde mich aber gerne auf einen Händler festlegen in diesem Fall CSL oder falls ihr einen besseren kennt könnt ihr ihn gerne nennen aber wie gesagt bitte auf einen festlegen ^^ 
Wenn ich also bei dem I7 4770k bleiben würde wäre es mit dem Lüfter nicht zu empfehlen diesen zu übertakten ? zur not kann man ja einen neuen Lüfter nachkaufen ich meine 2 Monate ohne übertakten werde ich schon aushalten ^^ 
Und ich will auch nichts schlechtes über AMD sagen ich weiß das jeder mal fehler hat aber dennoch in allen meinen PCs waren Prozessoren von Intel und Grafikarten von Nvidia ^^ und ich war auch immer ziemlich zufrieden deswegen WOLLTE ich auch gerne dabei bleiben  
 Mit dem Auschlagspreis kann ich gut leben ich meine dafür habe ich nun glaube ich genügend gespart  
und in 2 jahren auf eine neue Karte zu Sparen ist jetzt für mich nicht so die Schwierigkeit möchte ich behaupten  
Zum Netzteil ist XFX kein Markenhersteller ? ich meine bei CSL beträgt der Preisunterschied von einem 600W BeQuiet Netzteil zu dem 850W Netzteil 20 Euro deswegen habe ich vorsichtshalber das größere genommen ^^


----------



## tapferertoaser (17. Januar 2014)

Also ich weiß nicht warum ihr immer mit allergewalt diese 16 GB ausreden wollt! Ich sagte es schon ein paar mal und sag es wieder, In spätestens nem halben Jahr und da wette ich, werden die Gebraucht, spätestens in einem und DANN werden die Preise erst recht richtig steigen, weil man es dann ja braucht und blöd sind die auch nicht. Also nimm die 16 GB, weil für 3 - 4 Jahre reicht der locker, höchstens würde ich halt "nur" die R9 290X nehmen und wenn die knapp wird erstzen, der rest sollte locker reichen. Und bevor jetzt einer fragt, NUR die 290X unterstützt auch Mantle, also hat auch nur die dann denn Boost um die 780 Ti abzuhängen. Und die R9 290X gibt es jetzt auch schon in einer Gigabyte Version mit dem Windforce 3X Kühler, denn hatte ich jetzt auf 2 Nvidia Karten und der kühlt Top, selbst bei Übertaktung.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Januar 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht warum ihr immer mit allergewalt diese 16 GB ausreden wollt! Ich sagte es schon ein paar mal und sag es wieder, In spätestens nem halben Jahr und da wette ich, werden die Gebraucht, spätestens in einem und DANN werden die Preise erst recht richtig steigen, weil man es dann ja braucht und blöd sind die auch nicht. Also nimm die 16 GB, weil für 3 - 4 Jahre reicht der locker, höchstens würde ich halt "nur" die R9 290X nehmen und wenn die knapp wird erstzen, der rest sollte locker reichen. Und bevor jetzt einer fragt, NUR die 290X unterstützt auch Mantle, also hat auch nur die dann denn Boost um die 780 Ti abzuhängen. Und die R9 290X gibt es jetzt auch schon in einer Gigabyte Version mit dem Windforce 3X Kühler, denn hatte ich jetzt auf 2 Nvidia Karten und der kühlt Top, selbst bei Übertaktung.


 
Ein "schneller" RAM bringt mehr als viel RAM über 8GB. Die 16 GB 1600er RAM werden in 2-3 Jahren völlig veraltet sein, weil nächstes Jahr schon DDR4 kommen wird und außerdem mindestens 1866er RAM Standard sein wird. In Spielen wie Battlefield 4 wurde schon nachgewiesen, dass schnellerer RAM die Performance wirklich erhöht. Daher würde ich jetzt zu 8GB RAM raten, wenn man nicht Bild- und/oder Videobearbeitung betreibt, und dann später wieder auf- bzw. umrüsten, wenn es erforderlich wird bzw. sinnvoll ist.


----------



## tapferertoaser (17. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ein "schneller" RAM bringt mehr als viel RAM über 8GB. Die 16 GB 1600er RAM werden in 2-3 Jahren völlig veraltet sein, weil nächstes Jahr schon DDR4 kommen wird und außerdem mindestens 1866er RAM Standard sein wird. In Spielen wie Battlefield 4 wurde schon nachgewiesen, dass schnellerer RAM die Performance wirklich erhöht. Daher würde ich jetzt zu 8GB RAM raten, wenn man nicht Bild- und/oder Videobearbeitung betreibt, und dann später wieder auf- bzw. umrüsten, wenn es erforderlich wird bzw. sinnvoll ist.


Aber wenn man RAM will, der über 1600 Mhz läuft braucht man auch nen teures Mainboard und nen tueren Prozessor, weil der Xeon sowie der i7 4770k nur 1600 Mhz Ram ansteuern kann, selbst wenn der 2600 hat, das bringt einem gar nichts weil die CPU nur die 1600 ansteuert.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (17. Januar 2014)

Ja, also einerseits reichen 1600Mhz auf der andeen Seite 8GB. Es ist doch so, dass man grade erst von mehr als 4 profitier
Und nachkaufen geht bekanntlich ja immer


----------



## Blackroxx (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo alle miteinander bin fürs erste dankbar für eure Ratschläge 
Ich habe mich nochmal ein wenig im Internet umgeschaut und bin gestern Abend noch auf die Seite Alternate gestoßen und hoffe ihr könnt mir eventuell sagen wie die so sind (Service, Zusammenbau mäßig) ich möchte ja nichts falsches bekommen ^^ 
Desweiteren habe ich mir auch da einen Pc über den Konfigurator erstellt und würde gerne nochmal eure Meinungen zu diesem System wissen mit eventuellen Verbesserungsvorschlägen bzw ob das ganze flüssig und ohne Probleme läuft 

Ps ich weiß ihr habt mir von der 780 ti abgeraten aber beim suchen nach anderen Karten bemerke ich immer wieder wie meine Augen auf diese Karte Schielten also nehmt es mir nicht übel okay ^^ 

PC-Builder (Kosten für Zusammenbau)
Cpu-Kühler: Katana 4
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked, 
Windows 8.1 Pro OEM 
CPU: Core™ i7-4770K, CPU
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E9 CM 680W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 blue edition
SSD: 840 EVO 2,5" 120 GB 
Laufwerk: BDR-S08XLT, Blu-ray-Brenner
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming 
Festplatte: ST3000DM001 3 TB, Festplatte 
RAM: Crucial Ballistics DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1866 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher)

Das ganze so für 1900€ 

Ich weiß nennt mich verrückt und vll lass ich mich auch etwas von den ganzen Zahlen blenden aber wer steht denn nicht auf große Zahlen ^^
Ps welche ist denn eigentlich die beste der ganzen 780 TI Varianten ? Oder unterscheiden sich die ganzen Karten nur am Lüfter ?

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2014)

Wenn du unbedingt über 200€ mehr zahlen willst für 10% mehr Grafikleistung, dann mach das halt. Bei den Karten sind die mit 2-3 Lüftern zu empfehlen, Asus, MSI, Gigabyte... ist an sich egal. vlt. gibt es bei alternate ja auch Meinungen zu einzelnen Modellen. Aktuell wäre die Gainward 780 Ti Phantom bei alternate recht günstig für 599€

 Und zur CPU+Board: Du WILLST also übertakten? Dann nimm aber auch einen besseren Kühler, der Katana ist keiner, den ich zum Übertakten nehmen würde. Nicht dass die CPU deswegen "zu heiß" wird, aber der kühlt halt nicht so gut und würde beim Übertakten dann laut. Ein OC-Kühler aber kühlt so gut, dass er auch beim OC recht leise bleiben kann

 Was mir noch auffällt: wozu ein BluRay-Brenner? BluRay wird am PC meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle spielen, und BRENNEN ist eh Unfug bei den Preisen von USB-Sticks und externen Festplatten - außer du machst HomeVideos in FullHD und willst da BluRays draus machen. Zum BluRay-SCHAUEN wiederum ist ein externer Player nicht teurer als dein BD-Brenner + wirklich gute Software, aber den Player kannst Du auch ohne PC nutzen.


 Das Netzteil ist immer noch "zu stark", da würde wirklich eines mit 500-500W reichen, der E9-Reihe an sich sogar 480W. Nur als Info - aber kann ja sein, dass du mehr "Puffer" willst, fall die nächste Karte ein Strommonster wird.



 zum Shop: alternate ist ein seit etlichen Jahren etablierter shop, die sind auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht, PCGames und PCGamesHardware arbeiten auch mit denen zusammen für die PCG- und PCGH-Edition-PCs. Allerdings ist alternate oftmals nicht so günstig wie zB hardwareversand.de oder mindfactory.de - und hardwareversand.de wiederum baut Dir nen PC auch auf Wunsch zusammen, 20€ nehmen die dafür. Wenn Du Windows dazukaufst, wird das gratis mitinstalliert.



 @Lord Crash: was soll das mit "wird 1866 Standard sein" ? Die aktuellen CPUs sind für 1600 optimiert, da nutzt schnelleres RAM nix, was man merken würde (Ausnahme sind AMD-CPUs, WENN man die interne Grafik für Spiele nutzt). Das ist doch völlig egal ob das vielleicht später mal "Standard" ist und ob DDR4 in nem Jahr, in ner Stunde oder in 10 Jahren kommt... Die CPU weiß ja nicht, was aktuell Standard ist  

 @tapfertoaster: wie kommst Du zu der Einschätzung, dass mehr als 8GB schon bald nötig sein werden?


----------



## Blackroxx (18. Januar 2014)

@ Herbboy danke für deine schnelle Antwort kann ich deiner Antwort entnehmen das das restliche Serie demnach ganz gut zusammenpassen würde ? 
Welchen lüftet würdest du mir den empfehlen wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2014)

Also, "passen" tut das alles  als Kühler: wo wolltest Du denn kaufen, kann dann dort mal schauen. Wenn alternate: http://www.alternate.de/Alpenfoehn/Brocken,_CPU-Kuehler/html/product/31283/?tk=7&lk=8283  den gäb es auch bei hardwarerversand.de, allerdings bauen die denn nicht mit ein, da die Gefahr eines Transportschadens zu hoch wäre - selber einbauen ist aber nicht schwer. 

 Aber aufpassen, falls das gewählte RAM so "Kühlrippen" nach oben hat, da kann es passieren, dass der Kühler nicht ganz passt


----------



## Blackroxx (18. Januar 2014)

Wollte schon bei alternate bestellen und als RAM habe ich mir mir crucial tactical ballistix genommen!
Haben diese RAM Riegel die von dir erwähnten kühlrippen bzw bräuchte ich sowas ?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2014)

Verlink den RAM mal - ist es der? Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-9-9-27 (BLT2CP8G3D1869DT1TX0EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ? 

 Da siehst Du ja, dass der etwas höher ist durch dieses Matallstück. So was isst rein optischer Natur, das ist nicht nötig. Schau mal zum Vergleich der hier Crucial DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1866 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher...  der ist insgesamt flacher


----------



## Blackroxx (18. Januar 2014)

Gut dann weiß ich ja jetzt bescheid  dann kann ja Nacher die Bestellung starten  
Also vielen lieben Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe und Ratschläge  
Hat mir wirklich geholfen und ich werde eure Hilfe bei Bedarf bestimmt mal wieder erfragen  
Ein tolles Forum 

MfG


----------

